# Job search.



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got put on my second layoff of the year, and my car kicked the bucket over the weekend... I am in some serious need of a new job. I would love any suggestions for whatever you may have or what you may know of. 

My qualifications are -
Carpentry (jack of all, master of none).
Roofing (worst job I've ever had).
Almost anything to do with fish.
Almost anything to do with dogs.
The job I just got let go of because there aren't any jobs happening is telecommunications aerial technician/rigging.

I am willing to do almost anything outside of what I know as well, so dont be conservative with any suggestions you may have. Even a complete turnaround of industries is fine, my only hope is it will be a steady paycheck.

Thanks for looking 

Luc.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Luc call me.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I found a temporary job, thanks so much Vman (Lukasz)! But im still searching for a more permanent solution. I would greatly appreciate any offers or information you may have.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact Bill (Monocus) on Canreef. He's looking for a couple of workers for a reno job he has coming up. 

Anthony


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you! I have set up an interview with Highangle for another rigging job tomorrow, if that falls through I will certainly contact him.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Still looking? Let me know if you are.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so many great peps on here good luck with everything


----------

